# Mini in the Park



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Just wondering if anyones heading down to Santa Pod at the Weekend 13/14th Aug for the annual thrash your mini up the drag strip meet?


----------



## Rbu79 (Oct 6, 2016)

When is this years?


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

13th14th august it says


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Think its the weekend of 12th and 13th August. (14th is a Monday)


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

Sure is


----------

